# Gov defends choice to cruise in Caddy: Taxpayers footing bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov defends choice to cruise in Caddy: Taxpayers footing bill*

By *Casey Ross*

Gov. Deval Patrick defended his use of a new taxpayer-funded Cadillac yesterday, saying that a less expensive Crown Victoria...



*Keeping tabs on the gov
*By *Boston Herald Editorial Staff*
Saturday, February 17, 2007 - Updated: 08:24 AM EST

*G*ov. *Deval Patrick* has insisted he won't be a rubber stamp for the Democratic Legislature. At least for now, it appears the Legislature won't necessarily be a rubber stamp for the governor, either.


Thank goodness.

First, the House and Senate wisely rejected Patrick's bid to get more control over the *Big Dig* cost recovery effort. Since Attorney General Martha Coakley is already in charge of that campaign, the governor's proposal didn't make much sense.

Patrick and Coakley insist there was no power struggle. But the governor's staff never could adequately explain why he felt the need to expand the "stem to stern" safety audit, authorized by the Legislature in August, to include cost recovery. And the Legislature, which back in 2005 gave the AG exclusive power to seek restitution for the taxpayers for overspending by Dig contractors, saw no need to upset the apple cart.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/editorial/view.bg?articleid=183447


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

How appropriate that he's riding around in a *PIMP-MOBILE*.

Every day I wake up and I hate *Devalue* just a little bit more than I did on the previous day.

I'll be so glad when this piece of shit gets voted out of office.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not gonna happen, Jeepy: the people of this state never met a communist they didn't LOVE! If a republican (even though there is really no difference between the two parties in this state: twin marxists of different mothers) did these things, our "pravda" press would be screaming bloody murder...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I believe that Ford has stopped making a regular crow vic. I think now they only are making a fleet model. Police'/Taxi Not as nice as a reg crown vic.
But a caddy! Perception equals reality. He would have been better of with a Ford Explorer at least he could justify that he needed room with his state police detail and his aids. The 4 wheel drive could help him get around in a disaster.

I was wrong on my last post, Ford makes a 2007 crown vic, In fact you can get a pretty tricked out crown vic for about 30 grand. top of the line model leather, side impact protection, traction control, the works


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Why ride in a common man's Crown Vic when you can cruise in a nice Cadillac Coupe Deval!!!


----------



## MtBiker (Dec 29, 2004)

I was down at MHQ a couple weeks ago and saw a black cadi in there getting outfitted. I wondered whose car that was... should have known.

Say what you want about Romney but he wasn't making his lifestyle off the taxpayer. I gotta leave this this state before I can't sell my house.


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he wanted the "stretch" version (which is often used by taxi companies when they buy new).

I'm not 100% sure but I believe it is still available. Its just a few extra inches added for rear legroom.. Does nothing for the driver....I wanna call it a P74?? (Police is P-71, Commercial Prep is P-72, and Civilian is P-73, Strech is P-74 I think)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is available right now, in fact there are a couple on the lots in NH would just take a week to get.


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

Then somebody needs to launch an investigation into why the state police "told" Patrick's groupies that the vehicle wasn't available. The MSP doesn't screw up like that... you've got well over 2000 cruisers on the road, and almost all of them (except for detectives cars and what not) are CVPIs. You'd think they'd know what they are talking about when it comes to ford vehicles.

This makes me very angry. :letitall: 

Is he driving this vehicle around or is he a passenger?


----------



## MtBiker (Dec 29, 2004)

There is no way that the State Police told him that the Crown Vic is no longer available. He is lying, what a surprise. Don't blame me, I voted for Muffy.

He is not driving himself around.

http://www.coupedeval.com/index.htm


----------

